# Craftsman is dropping tape measures



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

*Craftsman is dropping tape measures*

I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those. 


I also noticed that the Craftsman combination squares were down to just a couple on the rack, and right next to them were the same size combination squares in the "Empire Pro" line, which were exact matches (right down to the tool marks) to the Craftsman. My guess is that not only are the Craftsman combination squares made by Empire, but that Empire Pro is going to be the only combination squares to be sold at sears. (just a hunch)


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


Ive discovered a lot of tools you can't get from craftsman or Sears anymore sad to see that go away use to be those were the only tools I'd buy. but its gotten to be too much of a hassel to try to find anything tool wise at sears anymore…....Its pretty sad when I won't go there because my wife works there I should be supporting the place…...............Schloemoe


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


I used to work ther in the tool dept, and I have to say that dosen't suprise me. Eversence they were purchased and merged with kmart that company has gone down hill. It's gonna be a sad day when you go to sears and can not get a craftsman tool.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


Oh No not tapes!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


I can understand about company's buying oiut other company's. On my recent trip to Grizzlys. The guy that I was talking to most of the time that I was there. He told me the strangest thing. The company thats makes the Sorby lathe tools and I believe Pinnacle, anr now owned by rubbermaid, I just did't know what to say.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


What a crazy world. It's much nicer here in mine!
Bill


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


Ace hardware is advertising that they have Craftsman tools. I haven't been in to see but that is what they say on tv.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


I just saw that Ace add on TV too about them caring Craftsman. The sad part is the nearest Ace hardware just closed a month or two ago.


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


I remember when I was a kid going to Sears with my Dad. The tool dept had a small enclosed booth where you could try out tools like the table saw and band saw. Actually make some saw dust with the tools. After checking out the tools we'd go over to the candy/nuts dept and get some salted Spanish peanuts. Neather of these has been around for a loooooooooooong time. The world's just not the same. Those were also back in the days when Sears sold quality tools.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

swirt said:


> *Craftsman is dropping tape measures*
> 
> I just got back from Sears. I was in need of a new tape measure and wanted to get a Craftsman even though the warranty doesn't cover damage to the blades. What I found was a gaping hole in the display rack where there are no longer any Craftsman tape measures. The sales person told me that craftsman was no longer going to be making tape measures. Stanley will be the new brand of tape measure offered at Sears… and there were lots of those.
> 
> ...


A few months ago, my heavy metal Craftsman tape measure finally died after 21 years of use and abuse. The tape had cracked and would no longer pull out. I brought it into Sears and got a free new one with no problem. I do not expect this one to last that long - but I guess I was lucky to beat the end of the Craftsman line.

It does make me long for the Sears of old as described by FreidasDad.


----------

